# Starfire Barnum, July 31, 2009 - December 25, 2012



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

Starfire Barnum, July 31, 2009 - December 25, 2012

Barnum was put to rest on Christmas Day in the afternoon.

His body succumbed to the dreadful tick borne disease Anaplasmosis Phagocytophilia which had ravaged his whole body and mind.

May Barnum now run wild and free something he loved doing. He never walked anywhere he could run.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry. He's peaceful and happy. RIP Barnum.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. He was so young. RIP Barnum.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am so very for your loss. He is running and playing with my Max and they are both pain free.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry..........He will be waiting for you at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP Barnum.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so very sorry. such a young dog. not fair. not fair.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Such a shame. Run free at the Bridge, Barnum!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh no, that's just terrible news, God, I am so, so sorry. Only 3 years old. What a tragedy. My condolences to you and your family. RIP sweet Barnum.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no how horrible. I am so sorry for your baby and you. I am sure you are a little bit comforted to know he is no longer in pain. This is so sad, my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

very sorry. too short of a life. Heart sinks every time I see one of these posts. 

Sometimes I think I'm cruel... I don't feel the sadness when I read human obituaries the way I do Dogs.

Rest well beautiful.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sincere condolences on your loss.

_Ave shalom,_


----------

